# The Croesor to Rhosydd Slate Mine through trip (nr.Tremadoc, Nth.Wales)



## kevinfromwyke (Mar 4, 2019)

Although well documented previously in this forum, (https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/search.php?searchid=5273) 
these are from a through trip just a week ago. The last entry in the forum is from about 2.5 years ago and it's interesting to see the deterioration of the 'turntable' in that time. (if anyone is contemplating the through trip, most 'aids' are in good nick except for a serious frayed bit on the first in-situ abseil rope, about 2.5m off the floor. You can't get off the rope unless you swing sideways on to a slope, to get your weight off the rope)


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 4, 2019)

That looks great even if extremely sketchy, would love a go at this, but think its beyond my capabilities at the moment!


----------



## smiler (Mar 6, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> That looks great even if extremely sketchy, would love a go at this, but think its beyond my capabilities at the moment!



I'm bloody positive it beyond mine Glynn, lovely post though, Thanks Kevin.


----------



## Menzo1982 (May 13, 2019)

Fantastic work guys,

Not far from me really but again im with the guys past my capabilities lol


----------



## Sabtr (May 14, 2019)

Slatey goodness - gives me a few ideas for up this way...

I'm aware that up in the North Pennines a few mines are starting to crumble dramatically. Even what was always considered stable touristy stuff is seeing some nasty big collapses - in one instance a huge boulder dropped into a stone lined ore chute and took everything down with it.

I've actually never been to Wales and slate mines there. I don't do climbing now so it's a no go unless surface stuff (and I can drive a car there!).


----------



## yvettelancaster (Jun 13, 2019)

wow amazing guys


----------

